# Trivia 3/19



## luckytrim (Mar 19, 2019)

trivia 3/19
DID YOU KNOW ...
The typical American lives less than eighteen miles from  Mom.

1. Coins are minted for general circulation in two U.S. cities  ; 
name them ...
2. Which three US states form the southern border of British  Columbia,
Canada?
3. What does a folivore eat?
4. Strange Words are These ; anaphalantiasis
  a. - Loss of Pubic Hair
  b. - Loss of Eyebrow Hair
  c. - Excessive Facial Hair
  d. - Excessive Hair on the Back of the Hands
5. Name That Sitcom ....
Ed Brown ran a garage in East Los Angeles.....
6. Who wrote and recorded 'Blue Suede Shoes' ?
7. This substance is added to water to harden teeth and help  prevent tooth 
decay...
(Correct spelling is necessary for credit...)
8. What is the largest state, in land area, east of the  Mississippi River?
(Bonus ; What is the largest state, in total area, east of the  Mississippi 
River? )

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Roman Legions carried bags of daisies with them into battle  for medical
purposes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Philadelphia and Denver
2. Washington, Idaho, & Montana
3. Leaves
4. - b
5. 'Chico and the Man
6. Carl Perkins
7. Fluoride
8. Georgia (Michigan)

TRUTH !!
Surgeons who accompanied Roman soldiers into battle commonly  took bags of
daisies with them in order for their slaves to extract the  juices from same.
This juice acted as a powerful astringent when soaked in  bandages and
applied to wounds. Even today in traditional medicines, daisy  juice is used
to treat various wounds, and the leaves can be made into a tea  to treat
gastrointestinal complaints - but don't try this at home  without proper
supervision.


----------

